# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор МиГ-21Ф-13

## Д.Срибный

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...f-13/index.htm

Автор - Андрей Кобахидзе

----------


## Fighter

Фото МиГ-21 Ф и Ф-13

----------


## Д.Срибный

А кстати, у Вас нет фото Вашего МиГа в Афганистане? Вы там на бисе летали?

----------


## Anonymous

Своих самолетов ни у кого не было. Иногда приходилось менять три- четыре за день. В Баграме были, в основном, самолеты 1 аэ с РСБН и нечетными номерами от 01 до 29 (без №13).

----------


## Fighter

МиГ-21Ф-13 ВВС Северного Вьетнама.  http://www.wio.ru/korea/viet-rus.htm

----------


## robert

> Фото МиГ-21 Ф и Ф-13


Fighter !

Send me your Email adress please

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Fighter !
> 
> Send me your Email adress please


You can find it attached to the "e-mail" button just below his message :-)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Hi Dmitri,
Can you imagine it, I live near Paris Le Bourget Museum (about 12 km), I went there several times and I was never allowed to make this kind of photos! One day, I was trying to make a walkaround of the Dassault MD-450 Ouragan, and they told me it was forbiden. A shame!
Anyway, the walkaround is very nice. Thank you A.Kobakhidze.

----------


## robert

Fighter!

We need contact...o:))

----------


## robert

Ex Iraqi MiG-21F-13

Under Israeli testing.
captain Danny Shapira

----------


## robert

MiG-21F-13 (or F ?)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

The fin seems to have the extented leading edge of the F-13.

Jean-Philippe

----------


## robert

TASS-photo

----------


## Kasatka

какого цвета кабина была в советских Ф-13?

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Black.  :?:

----------


## Kasatka

yep.. looks like it was black..
merci!

----------


## robert

Кущёвка 1964

----------


## robert

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/robertsz/view/1264

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/robertsz/view/1619

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/robertsz/view/1256

----------

